# You know you're listening to obscure music when...



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

you're ripping a CD from your collection and the ripping software's online database of checksums reports "Disc not found in AccurateRip DB".

(Just now, it's a recital of Estonian piano music performed by Lauri Väinmaa, released on the long-defunct Finlandia label in 1994.)


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Urmas Sisask, Starry Sky Cycle?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Various CD's of Chinese classical music composers on Chinese labels, bought in China,....


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

Kivimees said:


> Urmas Sisask, Starry Sky Cycle?


No, not that, although I do have it and will get around to ripping it sometime! This CD is a collection of short pieces by Mägi, Kangro, Rääts, etc.

The next item in my pile is some choral music by Sisask, the Gloria Patri and the Magnificat.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> You know you're listening to obscure music when...


....the CD eludes you in your massive collection and you can't find the CD to put it on but have a vague presentiment of owning something arcanely referenced in the string quartet sub-forum which you bought on a recommendation and can't quite remember what.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

When the composer you are listening to has a name with three of the same vowel in a row.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You know you're listening to obscure music where there's no CD program notes for the piece, just track labeling, which is also poor.

Also, you know you're listening to obscure music on the radio when the announcer has to give the full name, first middle and last, and not just last name.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

. . . when the Wikipedia page for the composer doesn't exist.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

...when every letter in the composer's name has an umlaut or other diacritical mark over it.


----------



## stanchinsky (Nov 19, 2012)

When a great work by a great composer has been up for 5 years and has 100 views on youtube.


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

...when you're a hipster.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

When last fm says the song has been scrobbled 3 times by only you.

When you ask a question in a forum about the song and someone links back to your own video you posted on youtube asking what the song is.


----------

